#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Виджняна

## Константин_К.

Как правильно понимать такой момент в практике, когда говорится о прекращении сознания?
Прекращение происходит на начальном этапе продвинутой практики - так я понимаю - и часто упоминается в инструкциях по сатипаттхане.
Судя по патичча-самуппаде, прекращение сознания - некое разъединение намы и рупы. Причем рупа продолжает существовать. Но это ведь еще не ниббана?
Как это точнее сформулировать (с учетом перевода слова "сознание", отличающегося, наверное, от виджняны)?

Идет ли речь о двух видах сознания: одного, "глобального" обуславливающего наму и рупу, и другого (шести других) - сознание уха, глаза, и т.д., возникающего после контакта (пхаса)?

Мне кажется, что патичча-самуппада дана и, так сказать, в историческом аспекте предыстории индивида (начиная с неведенья) - в ней появляется "глобальное" сознание, и в срезе текущего момента, где функционируют шесть сознаний.

Прошу внести ясность  :Smilie:

----------


## Константин_К.

- виняна - "сознавание" как различающая способность (так, кажется, точнее перевести)
но в чем тогда отличие он сання (восприятия)?

- понятно, что некоего постоянного "глобального" сознания нет, а наму-рупу обуславливает уже конкретный вид сознания (глаза, уха, ума, и т.д.), таким образом 12-ти звенная патичча-самуппада в историческом аспекте (прошлое сущестование - нынешнее - будущее) тоже всегда оперирует конкрентым сознаванием (глаза, уха, ума), но просто обобщает словом "сознание", т.е. возникновение на определенном шаге сознания надо понимать как возникновение явлений соответствующего класса, а не некоего идеального единого сознания, лишенного конкретного объекта
но тогда почему в звеньях патичча-самуппады сознание предшествует рупе, в которой должны быть объекты самого этого сознания (чтобы можно было практично управлять рупой через сознание?)?
(хотя понятно, что здесь не каузальная, строго детерминичная линейная связь, а взаимная обусловленность)


Ну вот, похоже, пока писал, ответил сам почти на все свои вопросы  :Smilie:  
Возвращаюсь к самому первому:




> М. 28 
> 
> Итак, если глаз остается неповрежденным, но внешние формы не попадают в его поле зрения, и не происходит соответствующего взаимодействия (глаза и формы), то в данном случае не возникает конструкция соответствующего аспекта сознания. * Или, если глаз остается неповрежденным, и внешние формы попадают в его поле зрения, но все же не происходит соответствующего взаимодействия; в данном случае также не возникает конструкция соответствующего аспекта сознания.*  Если же глаз остается неповрежденным, и внешние формы попадают в его поле зрения, и происходит соответствующее взаимодействие, то в данном случае возникает соответствующий аспект сознания.


Прошу пояснить

----------


## Ассаджи

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Константин_К._ 
> [B]Как правильно понимать такой момент в практике, когда говорится о прекращении сознания?
> Прекращение происходит на начальном этапе продвинутой практики - так я понимаю - и часто упоминается в инструкциях по сатипаттхане.


Где именно?




> Судя по патичча-самуппаде, прекращение сознания - некое разъединение намы и рупы. Причем рупа продолжает существовать.


Что-то я не припомню такого "прекращения сознания".
В каком-то смысле можно сказать, что нама и рупа разъединяются в бестелесных (арупа) джханах.

----------


## Ассаджи

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Константин_К._ 
> [B]- виняна - "сознавание" как различающая способность (так, кажется, точнее перевести)
> но в чем тогда отличие он сання (восприятия)?


Точнее перевести "винняна" - "сознание";
"сання" - "апперцепция".




> но тогда почему в звеньях патичча-самуппады сознание предшествует рупе, в которой должны быть объекты самого этого сознания (чтобы можно было практично управлять рупой через сознание?)?


Сознание взаимно обусловлено с нама-рупой. 
Оно не предшествует рупе.




> Прошу пояснить


Там не "взаимодействие", а "samannaahaaro" -- нечто вроде "уделения внимания".

"Соответствующий аспект сознания" -- сознание глаза, сознания уха, и т.д.

----------


## Ануруддха

Судя по контексту скорее всего имеется в виду прекращение сознания уха, глаза и т.д. Проще говоря прекращение восприятия. Это является признаком достижения саматхи, которая является основой для сатипаттханы.

----------


## Константин_К.

> Судя по контексту скорее всего имеется в виду прекращение сознания уха, глаза и т.д. Проще говоря прекращение восприятия. Это является признаком достижения саматхи, которая является основой для сатипаттханы.


Похоже на то.

О прекращении сознания мне не раз говорил инструктор и оно упоминается в брошюрах по сатипаттхане на английском.

Тогда два вопроса:

1) Джханы и саматхи.
Тханиссаро Бхикху, кажется, говорил, что в джханах (в том числе и арупа) мы, грубо говоря, не отключаемся от реальности. Так какое восприятие внешнего мира сохраняется?
Припоминается также известный случай, когда Будда погрузился в джхану и не услышал грома и молнии.
Он слышал / знал умом и не реагировал или не слышал?

2) Какие изменения в процеесе восприятия происходят при випассане?
Я спрашиваю, потому что хочу лучше для себя понять те изменения в процессе восприятия (как я его себе представляю), которые происходят у практика.
Так, например, Махаси Саядо говорит, что на этапе достижения прекращения практик не обязательно должен сидеть в глубоком самадхи, он может ходить, совершать действия и т.д.

Детские вопросы  :Smilie:   :
Прошу меня извинить, но в чем отличие между апперцепцией и сознанием в этом контексте?
Я, откровенно говоря, еще не очень хорошо представляю всю схему восприятия в ее познавательном аспекте  :Frown:

----------


## Ассаджи

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Константин_К._ 
> [B]О прекращении сознания мне не раз говорил инструктор и оно упоминается в брошюрах по сатипаттхане на английском.


Английское "consciousness" далеко не всегда соответствует палийскому "винняна". Тут нужно уточнять, что имеется в виду.




> 1) Джханы и саматхи.
> Тханиссаро Бхикху, кажется, говорил, что в джханах (в том числе и арупа) мы, грубо говоря, не отключаемся от реальности. Так какое восприятие внешнего мира сохраняется?


В современной Тхераваде есть разные подходы к практике и интерпретации джхан. Им посвящен треды

http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....&threadid=1524
http://dhamma.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=207
http://dhamma.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=32
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....&threadid=1852

В некоторых методиках происходит как бы погружение в "прекрасную черную дыру" с "отключением". Подход досточтимых Тханиссаро Бхиккху и Хенепола Гунаратаны другой, в нем восприятие сохраняется. Досточтимый Тханиссаро Бхиккху специально оговаривает в своих работах, что отключение апперцепции (asa&#241;&#241;a) ошибочно. 




> Припоминается также известный случай, когда Будда погрузился в джхану и не услышал грома и молнии.
> Он слышал / знал умом и не реагировал или не слышал?


В Вимуттимагге объясняется, что этот случай относится к бестелесным (арупа) джханам, в которых прекращается телесное восприятие.




> 2) Какие изменения в процеесе восприятия происходят при випассане?


Вы, наверное, имеете в виду методику досточтимого Махаси Саядо. Я не специалист по этой методике.

Вообще в практике с восприятием происходит очень много удивительных изменений. Чуть ли не всё учение Будды посвящено этим изменениям.




> Детские вопросы   :
> Прошу меня извинить, но в чем отличие между апперцепцией и сознанием в этом контексте?


Как между наклейкой на апельсине и освещением в магазине.

----------


## Константин_К.

> Английское "consciousness" далеко не всегда соответствует палийскому "винняна". Тут нужно уточнять, что имеется в виду.


Вот. Дело в этом. Меня и смутило, что говорится о прекращении сознания (пояснения были очень краткими), но это только начало хорошей практики самадхи. А я же понимаю сознание / сознания как этот самый свет в магазине. То есть ежеле такая глобальная штуковина прекратилась, то тут всё уже - весь микрорайон обесточили.

Дмитрий, поскольку сейчас спросить сложновато у тех людей, то спрошу у Вас: как Вы считаете, чему могло соответствовать слово "consciousness" (необходимость отстутсвия "consciousness") на этапе начальной поглощенности?


Всё таки прошу пояснить в терминах скандх ситуацию, когда внешняя форма попадает в поле зрения, но не происходит "samannaahaaro" ("уделения внимания") и не возникает соответствующее сознание.
Вопрос: я вижу в обычном смысле этого слова (слова "видеть", а не слова "я")?
Меня интересует этот процесс виденья без сознания (сознания глаза), но с апперцепцией.
Можно ли разобрать(ся) по шагам с нашим апельсином или любым другим производящим впечатление фруктом  :Smilie:  ?

----------


## sergey

Я понимаю слово винняна (по крайней мере, во многих случаях), как процесс (или акт) восприятия. Словом "восприятие" еще переводят сання, но я поясню разницу, как ее понимаю. Например, кто-то укусил яблоко. Он почувствовал его вкус, тут же возникли приятные (если вкусно) или неприятные (если, скажем, кисло), или не-приятные-не неприятные ощущения, тут же он распознал этот вкус, как например, сладкий или кислый.
Само восприятие вкуса - раса-винняна, узнавание его как сладкий или кислый (апперцепция) (и, возможно, восприятие уже под таким ракурсом)  - сання.
Конечно, в новый момент это все снова происходит, развивается и изменяется... Говорится, что вслед за сознанием (восприятием) органов чувств идет сознание ума - мано-винняна (я использую в этом предложении привычный перевод винняна как сознание, а можно сказать, что восприняв объект, мы тут же осмысливаем его). Примерно так.

Если нет внимания, то нет и восприятия. Например, идете по Литейному проспекту, думаете о своем. Бах - кто-то толкает в плечо - знакомый, а вы его и не видели, как и другое вокруг. Есть видимое, есть глаза и зрение, но нет внимания - поэтому контакта -  когда видимое и зрение сталкиваются, как два барана - нет. А вот когда есть видимое, зрение и соотвествующее внимание, то тогда происходит восприятие, иначе говоря, тогда мы и видим. Вот эта встреча трех - видимого, зрения и процесса восприятия - есть контакт. Можно сказать вместо "процесса восприятия" - "сознания". Почему? Потому, что когда что-то воспринимается (хотя бы состояние самого ума) - тогда можно говорить о сознании. И, наоборот, если мы можем говорить о сознании, то с необходимостью можно говорить о восприятии. Как-то так.
Сання, вообще, по крайней мере, для меня - не такая простая вещь. Будда говорил о практиках уделения внимания, например, апперцепции непостоянства (частый перевод "восприятие непостоянства", но я здесь не употребил это слово, чтобы не путать, см. выше  :Smilie:  хотя по смыслу это правильно, насколько могу судить). Это ведь не означает, что мы, как зомби тупо должны повторять, что все непостоянно и преходяще или слепо пытаться навязывать всему окружающему какие-то черты. Так ведь? Это означает зоркое и мудрое обращение внимание на этот аспект так, чтобы его реально *увидеть*, как он есть. Я  так понимаю. 
  Что касается ограничения восприятия окружающего в дхьяне, я считаю, что это именно так. Конечно, есть разные созерцания. Но самадхи определяется таким качеством как однонаправленность ума. Если наш ум пребывает в созерцании касины, например, это означает, что он не пребывает в восприятии при этом окружающих предметов. Иначе - это не однонаправленность (Есть, конечно, та или иная мера сосредоточенности). Конечно, можно представить такую тему (нимитта) сосредоточенности ума, в которой есть место - тому-то, тому-то и тому-то. Но это будет какое-то другое сосредоточение из многих возможных. Я не вижу здесь противоречия с тем, что описывается как сампаджана. Если Вы обращали внимание, там говорится о внимательности по отношению ко всем *действиям*, которые совершает монах. Там вовсе не говорится, что он замечает вообще все, что происходит вокруг.
Я как раз думаю, что Будда не видел и не слышал грома, в сутре так и написано. Это и демонстрирует степень сосредоточенности его ума на том, что он в то время осознавал.

----------


## Константин_К.

Сергей, спасибо за подробный разбор.

----------


## Ассаджи

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Константин_К._ 
> Дмитрий, поскольку сейчас спросить сложновато у тех людей, то спрошу у Вас: как Вы считаете, чему могло соответствовать слово "consciousness" (необходимость отстутсвия "consciousness") на этапе начальной поглощенности?


Не знаю.




> Всё таки прошу пояснить в терминах скандх ситуацию, когда внешняя форма попадает в поле зрения, но не происходит "samannaahaaro" ("уделения внимания") и не возникает соответствующее сознание.


Глаз не "наводится" на видимую форму, и сознание глаза при этом не возникает. Соответственно не происходит контакта (пхасса), апперцепции, чувства и намерения.




> Меня интересует этот процесс виденья без сознания (сознания глаза), но с апперцепцией.


Согласно взаимообусловленному возникновению, контакт служит необходимой предпосылкой для апперцепции. 
А сознание является необходимой предпосылкой для контакта.
Поэтому апперцепция (и процесс видения) без сознания невозможны.




> Можно ли разобрать(ся) по шагам с нашим апельсином или любым другим производящим впечатление фруктом  ?


В Вимуттимагге есть метафора с плодом манго, но у меня нет под рукой Вимуттимагги.

Скажем, шесть корреспондентов в городе следят за шестью видами событий: кораблями в порту, самолетами на аеродроме, машинами на автовокзале, поездами на вокзале, пешеходами на улицах, и сообщениями в средствах массовой информации.

Если корабль (внешняя сфера восприятия) пришел в порт (внутренняя сфера восприятия), и при этом присутствует соответствующий корресподент (винняна), то он составляет статью (пхасса) и направляет его в редакцию газеты (читта).
В редакции по собранным данным определяют тип корабля (сання), его стратегическую важность (ведана), и принимают то или иное решение (санчетана).

В редакцию внедряется коррумпированный политтехнолог (танха), которому выгодны определенного рода сообщения об особо важных объектах.
Он подкупает корреспондентов и сотрудников редакции для того, чтобы создавались именно такие сообщения.

Это дает газете краткосрочную бульварную популярность, но со временем обман вскрывается, она теряет репутацию достоверной и падает по рейтингу. Её читают лишь сами коррумпированные политтехнологи.

----------


## sergey

В сутрах, кстати, разъяснения, которые могу сейчас припомнить, в основном, краткие (бывает еще, например, разделение по шести внутренним базам). Например, Кхаджания сутта (Khajjaniya sutta), SN XXII.79.
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../sn22-079.html
В Маджхима Никае есть Махаведалла сутта, 
http://www.mahindarama.com/e-tipitak...kaya/mn-43.htm
в которой Сарипутта, в частности, отвечает на вопросы о винняна, сання, пання. Пання (праджня) тоже ведь различает.
Кстати, на этом форуме обсуждалась "сання". Мне это обсуждение, думаю, было полезным для уяснения и различения всех этих понятий.



> В редакцию внедряется коррумпированный политтехнолог (танха),


  :Smilie:

----------


## Константин_К.

Ассаджи, спасибо за красочный образ. В общих чертах всё ясно.
Пойду, пожалуй, попрактикую прекращение политтехнологии в отдельно взятом городе  :Smilie:

----------


## Константин_К.

Я всё-таки решил разобраться по поводу инструкций о "прекращении сознания" в технике Махаси Саядо. Вот ответ от одного из моих непосредственных учителей Phra Noah Yuttadhammo:




> The words that they use at Chom Tong are not correct.  The correct English translation is:
> 
> "Within this hour may I experience peaceful cessation for five minutes."
> 
> Please ignore what is written on the paper that you have, it is confusing and downright wrong.

----------


## Ассаджи

Подробнее "винняна" обсуждалась в треде:

http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....&threadid=1580

а "сання" в треде:

http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....&threadid=1575

----------


## warpig

Если речь о отслеживании паттичасаммупады в прямую и обратную стороны, наверно, не стоит и сбрасывать со счетов трактовку "виджняны" как сознания с неведеньем.

Achaan Sucitto http://www.forestsangha.org/Books/kalyana/



> Consciousness (vi&#241;&#241;ana) in the Buddhist sense of the word is a discriminative mode of awareness which takes form as an object. It discriminates into six bodily and mental sense-fields, scanning them with perception and feeling and reacting with mental activities. When these five khandha connect, the notion is ‘I am doing this,’ ‘I must do this,’ ‘I shouldn’t feel this,’ ‘I’d like more of that.’ This ‘I’ arises with reference to form, perception and feeling as the agent (or passive subject), rather than the result of those experiences. ‘I’ arises slightly backdated, as the agent of something that has just occurred – but because it’s so quick it doesn't seem like that. Form, feeling, perception, mental activation and discriminative awareness: these five khandha trick us with their sleight of hand.


Если понимать виджняну в паттичасаммупаде как познавательную способность в широком смысле, то возникает вопрос - как Будда  полностью лишенный предпосылок(неведения) для возникновения сознания мог находится в мире и давать учение. И упрек, что буддийская практика заключается в попытке избавится от форм, чувств, и т.д. в той самой дыре был бы справедлив.




> Wrong-seeing (avijja) is a factor that supports the determinations (sankhara) of consciousness (vi&#241;&#241;ana); consciousness (vi&#241;&#241;ana) thus operates in terms of knowing (nama) an object (rupa) which occurs in one of six sense-fields (salayatana) which arise dependent on contact impression (phassa); these contact impressions are registered in terms of feeling (vedana) which arouse degrees of inclination (tanha) which in turn stimulates attachment (upadana); this attachment fixes the conscious mind into a certain pattern that extends (bhava) to be the basis for a future arising or birth (jati) which must be followed by the process of ageing and death (jara-maranam); this is the basis for sorrow, lamentation, pain, grief and despair (soka-parideva-dukkha-domanassa-upayasa).
> 
> But with the complete and dispassionate stopping of wrong-seeing, the determinations stop... thus there is the stopping of sorrow, lamentation, pain, grief and despair.


А при таком понимании - практика заключается в выдергивании стрежня страдания из кхандх, а никак не отказ от воспринимаемого мира (я где-то встречал замену "виджняны" на "джняну" для подчеркивания того, что кхандхи просветленного функционируют без неведения, но не помню уже где)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Если понимать виджняну в паттичасаммупаде как познавательную способность в широком смысле, то возникает вопрос - как Будда  полностью лишенный предпосылок(неведения) для возникновения сознания мог находится в мире и давать учение. И упрек, что буддийская практика заключается в попытке избавится от форм, чувств, и т.д. в той самой дыре был бы справедлив.


Согласно патиччасамуппаде, неведение (авиджджа) служит предпосылкой для возникновения процессов конструирования ума, речи и тела (санкхара), которые, в свою очередь, служат предпосылкой для возникновения сознания (винняна).

Хотя Будда освободился от неведения, у него до окончательной Ниббаны продолжаются процессы конструирования, и следовательно, различающее сознание (винняна).




> А при таком понимании - практика заключается в выдергивании стрежня страдания из кхандх, а никак не отказ от воспринимаемого мира (я где-то встречал замену "виджняны" на "джняну" для подчеркивания того, что кхандхи просветленного функционируют без неведения, но не помню уже где)


Кхандхи Пробудившегося такие же. Нет жажды и привязанности.




> Если речь о отслеживании паттичасаммупады в прямую и обратную стороны, наверно, не стоит и сбрасывать со счетов трактовку "виджняны" как сознания с неведеньем.


В принципе Будда упоминал пару раз в связи с Ниббаной о "бескачественном сознании" (винняна анидассана) 

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...igha/dn11.html
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...ima/mn109.html
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../sn35-023.html
http://metta.lk/tipitaka/2Sutta-Pita...a-sutta-e1.htm

http://www.dhamma.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=62

так что, видимо, некое сознание в Ниббане наличествует, однако, думаю, не стоит привязываться к таким описаниям и превращать это в метафизические абстракции.

----------


## Константин_К.

> Хотя Будда освободился от неведения, у него до окончательной Ниббаны продолжаются процессы конструирования...


Поясните пожалуйста.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Поясните пожалуйста.


В случае так называемой "Ниббаны с остатком" (саупадисеса Ниббана) тело продолжает функционировать. Например, Будда достиг Ниббаны, но продолжил жить дальше в сансаре, хотя это и было связано с некоторыми неизбежными телесными страданиями. 

Ниббана после распада тела и смерти называется "анупадисеса Ниббана", по есть "Ниббана без остатка материальной причины становления". При этом прекращается перерождение. Париниббане Будды посвящена Махапариниббана сутта
http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn16.htm

http://www.palikanon.com/english/wtb/n_r/nibbaana.htm

http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....&threadid=2197

----------


## sergey

> Ассаджи: Подробнее "винняна" обсуждалась в треде: ...
> а "сання" в треде:...


Со времени тех обсуждений я кое-что стал по-другому понимать и теперь не стал бы соотносить  внутренюю речь в той или иной форме с сання. Да, конечно, Phassapaccayaa vedanaa. Yam. vedeti, tam. san~jaanaati. Yam. san~jaanaati tam. vitakketi. Yam. vitakketi tam. papan~ceti. (Мадхупиндика сутта), но все-таки ведана и сання относятся к читта-санкхара, а витакка и вичара - к вача-санкхара.
При том, конечно, остается то, что непонятно.

P.S. утром, которое, как известно, вечера мудренее. Насчет непонятного, в частности, я имел в виду "вохара", про которое говорится в ниббедхика сутте. Пожалуй, стоит по этому поводу спросить.

----------


## Ассаджи

Апперцепция (sa~n~naa) лишь косвенно связана с рассуждением (vitakka).




> Да, конечно, Phassapaccayaa vedanaa. Yam. vedeti, tam. san~jaanaati. Yam. san~jaanaati tam. vitakketi. Yam. vitakketi tam. papan~ceti. (Мадхупиндика сутта)


Я часто встречаю неверную интерпретацию этого высказывания досточтимого Маха Каччаны, вплоть до приписывания Будде фразы "vedanaa paccayaa sa~n~naa", хотя ничего подобного он не говорил.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...mn018-tb0.html

Это высказывание не стоит путать со взаимообусловленным возникновением в изложении Будды, с отношениями не просто "что ... то ..." (Ya.m ..., ta.m ...), а необходимой предпосылки. Так, для vitakka такой предпосылкой служит papa~ncasa~n~naasa"nkhaa:

 “Vitakko  kho,  devaanaminda, papa~ncasa~n~naasa"nkhaanidaano 
papa~ncasa~n~naasa"nkhaasamudayo      papa~ncasa~n~naasa"nkhaajaatiko     papa~ncasa~n~naasa"nkhaapabhavo;
papa~ncasa~n~naasa"nkhaaya sati vitakko hoti; papa~ncasa~n~naasa"nkhaaya asati vitakko na hotii”

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...igha/dn21.html

В свою очередь, papa~ncasa~n~naasa"nkhaa коренится в sa~n~naa

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...a/snp4-11.html
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...a/snp4-14.html

А необходимой предпосылкой для  sa~n~naa служит phassa:

Phassasamudayaa   sa~n~naasamudayo;   phassanirodhaa   sa~n~naanirodho.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../sn22-056.html

----------


## sergey

Если, Ассаджи, эти слова адресованы мне, то я и не утверждаю, и насколько помню, не утверждал, что сання с необходимостью порождает витакка. В частности, как написано во многих сутрах, последняя прекращается во второй джхане, при том, что сання в ней  и в более высоких джханах присутствует и прекращается только в ниродхасамапатти . Так что здесь вопроса особого нет. Мне не очень понятны некоторые другие вопросы. В частности о вохара я попробую спросить через наших общих знакомых по форумам Буддамкаро бхиккху или Phra Noah Yuttadhammo.

----------


## Ассаджи

Я встречаю в одной книге за другой недоразумения на почве Мадхупиндика сутты, и поэтому мне кажется важным прояснить этот вопрос.

Интересно, что Вам непонятно по поводу вохара. Здесь ключевой источник - Ниббедхика сутта:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../an06-063.html

----------


## sergey

> Я встречаю в одной книге за другой недоразумения на почве Мадхупиндика сутты


Понятно. О вохара давайте я лучше на форуме dhamma/ru напишу, как раз там тема про манас обсуждается.

----------


## sergey

Кое-что мы обсуждали устно, когда встречались в Москве, и я уж не стал задавать вопросы Буддамкаро бхиккху или Phra Noah Yuttadhammo. Кстати, я тогда упоминал одно место из Буддагхоши и неправильно передал его. Я говорил, передавая содержание, что, достигая сферы "ничто", монах выражает некоторые намерения и делает некоторые рассмотрения перед тем, как войти в состояние "прекращения". На самом деле Буддагхоша пишет, что,  выйдя из пребывания в "ничто", монах делает это, а затем уже входит в состояние не-распознавание-не-нераспознавание (nevasan~n~anasan~n~ayatana), а затем - в состояние прекращения. Это выглядит (для меня сейчас) более понятным.

Then he enters the realm of nothingness, and rising from it performs the four preliminary duties; the protection of less intimate belongings, respect for the Order, a summons from The Teacher, limitation of time.
....
  When he has thus entered the realm of nothingness, and risen from it and performed these preliminary duties, he enters the realm of neither perception nor yet non-perception; and having passed beyond one or two thoughts, he stops thinking and reaches cessation.
http://www.sacred-texts.com/bud/bits/bits078.htm#78c

Всех благ!

----------

